# Attempted theft of horse and theft of pygmy goat, Brentwood Essex :-((



## lachlanandmarcus (1 August 2012)

Posted on behalf of a fellow smallholder, they live in Brentwood, Essex. Please look out for the goat, the van or the men and keep your animals under lock and key!!

""Last night (Tuesday 31st July) at 9pm 3 men in a white van pulled up outside my house. One of them opened my side gate went into the garden and stole my black and white pygmy goat called Bella. They then returned 30 minutes later to try and steal our horse. The white van had 2 ladders on the roof and had the registration EK09 EPD. If anyone has heard or seen anything please call the police, we have filed a report and they are looking for her. We are all devastated Bella has gone, she is part of our family. If you can help by telling our story or at least passing on the information to friends and family in the Brentwood, Essex area please do. We think they came for our horse so wont be prepared with goat food or correct goat enclosures so she may end up starving, escaping or being mistreated. Please, PLEASE call the police she will be making a right racket being separated from us so you will hear her.
We have been told that Ramadan is nearly over and goats and sheep take a high price this time of year. Makes me want to be sick "


----------



## Dobiegirl (1 August 2012)

I do hope the police manage to track her down and return her safe and sound.


----------



## Pink_Lady (1 August 2012)

Poor goat - I hope she's returned safe and sound soon


----------



## Freddie19 (1 August 2012)

Do hope you get Bella back safe and sound, please keep us updated with any news.  Do you have a local newsagents and hot food outlets, try putting up notice.  It can work, as I know to my satisfaction, but the sooner the better.


----------



## jaijai (1 August 2012)

Brentwood is only about 10 minutes from me so have copied onto my FB page and will ask everyone to share. Hoping for safe return of Bella. Please keep us updated.


PS How about alerting Crown Corner a local animal feed /country store and any others they can think of?


----------



## Pink_Lady (1 August 2012)

jaijai said:



			Brentwood is only about 10 minutes from me so have copied onto my FB page and will ask everyone to share. Hoping for safe return of Bella. Please keep us updated.


PS How about alerting Crown Corner a local animal feed /country store and any others they can think of?
		
Click to expand...

That's a good idea .... I keep my horse very close to Brentwood so will post on my FB page too .... keep us posted and hope to hear news of a safe return soon


----------



## Highlands (1 August 2012)

Two weeks left of Ramadan as the area I work in is Asian. Good luck finding her


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (1 August 2012)

Just to restate, I am posting this on behalf of a fellow smallholder, Im not in the area (00s of miles away). Please anyone who is in that area, do anything they can to publicise this locally. 

Update is that the registration looks like false plates, as apparently the genuine  number plate EK09 EPD is for a red nissan micra not a white van. 

So think the search needs to focus on anyone trying to offload a pygmy goat matching the description, or anyone with knowledge of someone using that false plate not on the red nissan micra it is registered to. 

thanks everyone!


----------



## Pink_Lady (2 August 2012)

any news today on the return of the little goat?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (2 August 2012)

sadly not yet. please keep eyes peeled.
Owner is following up the suggestions made on here re: shops etc and will also be (trying to) check out travellers site/s. 

Keep the suggestions coming, their horse is really bereft as this goat was his companion as well as a much loved pet.

thanks everyone....your help is appreciated!


----------



## Pink_Lady (2 August 2012)

Someone suggested putting a note up in Crown Corner - what about Ingatestone Saddlery and/or the local vets .... even Old Macdonalds Farm in Brentwood?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (5 August 2012)

Update is that she has been located on a travellers site in Kent (as in it is known exactly who has here and where she is), however the two police forces arent being too helpful due to it being on the non council area of the site and a warrant therefore being needed which they dont have much appetite to seek.

Owner has been encouraged to take a low key approach and go there themselves (possibly having to buy her back which is crap but might be the only way), but is very worried about doing so.  Partly because a disabled childs pet was also stolen and on the site and they tried to get it back and the travellers wouldnt do it even for a disabled kid :-((((((

However we are trying to support her so she feels able to, since otherwise she may replace Bella and the replacement is just as likely to be stolen.

Quite depressing that no-go areas seem to be tolerated

Will update if there is any outcome to this, I guess at least she isnt burgers but from the animal abuse I witnessed from the site near our old house I would be going in there and not leaving until I had my animal back........


----------



## s4sugar (5 August 2012)

I would be in touch with the Chief Constable and asking why the force is being racist?


----------



## s4sugar (5 August 2012)

Defra & the local council animal welfare officer may be able to assist.
They don't need a warrant but may ask for police protection.


----------



## Pink_Lady (6 August 2012)

That's disgraceful ... I would be keeping on at the local Police until Bella is returned.

I hope they manage to get her out of there asap - good luck


----------



## micramadam (6 August 2012)

Get some big strapping hard looking men and go and take back what is rightfully yours! 

I'd call the law an ass but even an ass is useful.


----------



## itsonlyme (6 August 2012)

As above ^^^^^

I know somebody whose horse was taken by travellers & was on their site. Police weren't interested. Owner's OH was a rugby player....so he gathered his team-mates, strolled onto the site & said "we're taking the horse back"!  Nobody questioned them or tried to stop them in any way. Just stood, eyes on stalks, and let them take him back. 
No WAY on this earth could i know where my stolen animal was & not find a way to take it back, with or without help from the police. 

Good luck to the owner x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 August 2012)

Its times like this  I wish we had a police force like the USA and ASPCA  who have and do more than our lot. 


 They would not be scare to go on a travelers site as they have guns.

 Wish out lot had a back bone


----------



## Armas (6 August 2012)

itsonlyme said:



			As above ^^^^^

I know somebody whose horse was taken by travellers & was on their site. Police weren't interested. Owner's OH was a rugby player....so he gathered his team-mates, strolled onto the site & said "we're taking the horse back"!  Nobody questioned them or tried to stop them in any way. Just stood, eyes on stalks, and let them take him back. 
No WAY on this earth could i know where my stolen animal was & not find a way to take it back, with or without help from the police. 

Good luck to the owner x
		
Click to expand...

That would be my solution, wtf the police have a duty to act to recover the stolen property.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (8 August 2012)

Owner had given up the hope of getting Bella back as there seems to be very large scale stuff going on with the site and little hope of recovery.

BUT......................

just got this post from Bella's owner.....

*It's official, BELLA IS HOME!! 

The travellers sold it to a man with a small holding up the road, he saw our article in the local gazette and called the police! 

Thank you so much to everyone who spread the word and helped bring Bella home to us.

We are one happy family now *

So Bella is home, security is going to be upgraded and great thanks are due to the smallholder with a conscience. Doesnt solve the wider issues about why no-go areas are allowed and a blind eye turned to this sort of thing, but at least Bella is safe and home.

Thanks for all your posts and suggestions re: Bella!


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (8 August 2012)

Great news that she is home!!  What horrible people!


----------



## Dobiegirl (8 August 2012)

Im so pleased she is home but incensed that it was not thanks to the police, I would hope that the police are involved now and will prosecute the person who sold Bella to the smallholder. 

I would write a very strongly worded letter to my MP outlining the story and the lack of police action and asking him/her to take it up with the police on your behalf.

These people are untouchable it seems to me and I wonder if they did a bank robbery the police would continue to turn a blind eye.


----------



## Pink_Lady (8 August 2012)

What fantastic news - I am so glad the owner has been reunited with Bella .... the Police should be ashamed of themselves.  I too would be writing a strong letter to the local Chief Constable.  

Why should these people think that they are above the law !!!


----------



## Freddie19 (8 August 2012)

Absolutely delighted for you, and of course big hugs to Bella, hope she settles is soon after her traumatic experience.  love from all the four legged people and the chuckkies at no 19. who have been waiting anxiously for news. Hooray.


----------



## jaijai (8 August 2012)

Great news - so pleased for Bella and her owners.


----------

